# help!! feeding raw and kibble is that ok?



## sweet5dang (Dec 21, 2006)

we just started feeding our almost 2 yr old male german shepherd a raw diet, but with such guidelines and he's in need of some major calorie intake (he's very active and we feel he's burning off alot of the calories he eats) i was wondering if we could switch off with raw and kibble? any advice? anyone try it?

i'd appreciate it
Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## SashaPup (Apr 19, 2005)

NOTE: This is just some stuff I bookmarked when I considered going raw. I do not feed raw. I tried to find Lauri's website but it looks like it is down.

From NJ Boxers Website


http://www.njboxers.com/faqs.htm 

"Can I feed kibble AND BARF?

Yes you can, but seriously, why? OK, I know change can be difficult, so please allow me to explain. Kibble and raw food are digested differently, and should NEVER be fed together, in the same meal. If you feed dry kibble at the same meal as the raw meat, you are increasing the amount of time the food is in the body, and increasing the possibility of illness from microbes. So, if you want to feed half & half, feed kibble one meal, raw the next. Your dog will probably be the one who will let you know, before you do, that BARF is IN and kibble is OUT! :>) But, if you really feel the need to feed kibble (alone or in addition to BARF) or just haven't made up your mind to switch completely to BARF, you may seriously consider a super premium all natural, holistic dog and/or cat food, such as Life's Abundance, which contains all natural and human-grade ingredients, including digestive enzymes/probiotics and grape seed extract (antioxidant)....and NO Corn, No Wheat and No Dairy, formulated by Dr. Jane Bicks, nationally recognized holistic veterinarian. Back to top of page"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I mix it up, but only feed kibble a few times per week. I feed Taste of the Wild Pacific stream and add canned mackarel on top, so they will eat the kibble. I bought some TOTW bison and have been using this for training treats as I don't want to give so many high calorie treats during training. Onyx loves the bison and gobbles them up during training. Today, time was running short, I fed turkey necks at 7 am and then an hour later gave them the bison kibble. The dogs reluctantly ate it, but they DID eat it~ one hen turkey neck is not enough for a meal! 
I see no problem mixing kibble and raw if your dog will eat both.
Onyx and Kacie get sick of chix leg 1/4's, I can tell they are dissapointed when I give it lately, Kacie gives me the look...


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I think this topic had been brought up a lot, just recently, maybe I can find some of the threads.

We feed RAW and kibble, though generally not at the same meal. sometimes I put some tripe in the bowl with kibble.

No problems here.

here is one thread on this similar topic

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=765255&page=1&fpart=1


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

another link...

identical topic! check it out









http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=718526#Post718526


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Is there anything WRONG with feeding both raw and kibble? Nope - not even in the same meal.

BUT, you may end up with a dog that turns their nose up at kibble and will only eat the raw.









(If I could get one week at home I'd have the website back up and running!! Traveling to VA every week is getting old!! Right now I'm in the Charolette airport waiting for my connecting flight. This is my FIFTH week in a row going between [email protected] and VA and it looks like I'll be doing this for another 2 weeks at least.







)


----------



## sweet5dang (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks everyone for the super quick replies


----------

